# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Bộ điều khiển DDCSV1.1 của China

## maycncmini

Mình thấy thông số từ nhà cung cấp, bộ điều khiển này tương đối đầy đủ
bác nào đã sử dụng qua cho anh em chút nhận xét nhé

----------


## inhainha

Giá quá rẻ. 155 đô chưa tính phí ship. Không biết xài có ngon không.

----------


## Nam CNC

Giá nhập về bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ ? đang nhập mach4 và phần cứng kèm theo về thử , giá tầm 10 chai.

----------


## solero

Vấn an Quốc Trường hotap256 đang đếm xèng từ em nó.

----------


## maycncmini

Giá khoảng trên dưới 200$ về tới VN
Giá 1 cái 155$, phí chuyển tiền 50 rmb, phí ship 10$ qua dịch vụ mua hộ

Mấy anh nước ngoài sử dụng thấy mê, bộ này tần số xung tới 500kz, nhưng không biết chạy ổn trong môi trường công nghiệp không ?

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=11598.0

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hoctap256

bản 4x có kèm tay MPG không  có bob mở rộng về tới vn là ~6tr

----------


## Ga con

Con này chạy thấy ổn, mượt, hỗ trợ mpg, dễ cài... nhưng có mấy điểm e không thích:
- Build vỏ nhựa ọp ẹp, bàn phím dùng nút nhấn giống mấy nút bán ngoài chợ, nhỏ và cảm giác bấm cứ sợ hư, hic.
- ít nút, muốn thao tác gì phải bấm mấy nút mới đến lệnh đó, mà nút thì e nói rồi.
- Nhỏ xíu, con này lắp máy nhìn nhỏ, không chuyên nghiệp, khó lụm xèng của khách.
- không hỗ trợ mở rộng hay plc/macro  :Frown: 

Cụ xài mach3 chạy ổn rồi thì con này ngon, so ra ăn đứt mach3.

Thanks

----------

haignition, nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Mua nhiều ới em mặc cả cho.

----------


## hoctap256

E thích nó ở điểm không liên quan tới  máy tính > không còn lo virut , hỏng ổ cứng, lỗi main , chết nguồn. 
hỗ trợ MPG. ( có cảm giác công nghiệp ) 
hỗ trợ 4x   xyza hoặc xyzb 
phát xung nhanh hơn mach3 
nhược điểm là  hỗ trợ Gcode cơ bản 1 số lệnh M không nhận , 
không hỗ trợ edit file trực tiếp, 
ko có  nút chỉnh F và S ngay  mà phải qua nhiều thao tác mới  điều chỉnh được
mô phỏng chỉ để làm cảnh sử dụng không hiệu quả. 
 Kết luận .... 
nếu bỏ  hỗ trợ mpg và 4x thì thua hẳn Ncstudio v5 thần thánh  :Big Grin: ,

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

em đang nghiên cứu bộ này ạ. chạy servo analog hồi tiếp kíp. ae nào đã từng xài chỉ giáo với ạ

----------


## maycncmini

> E thích nó ở điểm không liên quan tới  máy tính > không còn lo virut , hỏng ổ cứng, lỗi main , chết nguồn. 
> hỗ trợ MPG. ( có cảm giác công nghiệp ) 
> hỗ trợ 4x   xyza hoặc xyzb 
> phát xung nhanh hơn mach3 
> nhược điểm là  hỗ trợ Gcode cơ bản 1 số lệnh M không nhận , 
> không hỗ trợ edit file trực tiếp, 
> ko có  nút chỉnh F và S ngay  mà phải qua nhiều thao tác mới  điều chỉnh được
> mô phỏng chỉ để làm cảnh sử dụng không hiệu quả. 
>  Kết luận .... 
> nếu bỏ  hỗ trợ mpg và 4x thì thua hẳn Ncstudio v5 thần thánh ,



Cảm ơn bạn chia sẻ, về Mach3 thì không cần nói, nó hỗ trợ tương đối đầy đủ nếu khéo tay thì sắp sếp bảng điều khiển của nó không khác gì Fanuc, ngay cả Fanuc một số chức năng cũng phải nhấn qua mấy trang mới có thể sử dụng được
Mình thích cái này vì nó không liên quan đến máy tính, chưa được sờ tới nó nhưng mình nghĩ cái vỏ bằng nhựa của nó có thể thiết kế lại bằng nhôm
Cái không thích là màn hình của nó quá nhỏ
Hiện tại mình có xác máy Hitachi Seiki 40-VA dự tính lên Mach3 không cần thay dao tự động, nhưng thấy bộ này nhỏ gọn mình chỉ quan tâm đến tính chính xác và độ ổn định trong môi trường công nghiệp anh em đã sử dụng cho ý kiến có lên không nhé

----------


## hoctap256

> Cảm ơn bạn chia sẻ, về Mach3 thì không cần nói, nó hỗ trợ tương đối đầy đủ nếu khéo tay thì sắp sếp bảng điều khiển của nó không khác gì Fanuc, ngay cả Fanuc một số chức năng cũng phải nhấn qua mấy trang mới có thể sử dụng được
> Mình thích cái này vì nó không liên quan đến máy tính, chưa được sờ tới nó nhưng mình nghĩ cái vỏ bằng nhựa của nó có thể thiết kế lại bằng nhôm
> Cái không thích là màn hình của nó quá nhỏ
> Hiện tại mình có xác máy Hitachi Seiki 40-VA dự tính lên Mach3 không cần thay dao tự động, nhưng thấy bộ này nhỏ gọn mình chỉ quan tâm đến tính chính xác và độ ổn định trong môi trường công nghiệp anh em đã sử dụng cho ý kiến có lên không nhé


nó thì nội suy tốt . ổn định , em chạy 7 ngày nay chưa tắt nó  :Big Grin:

----------

haignition, maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

> nó thì nội suy tốt . ổn định , em chạy 7 ngày nay chưa tắt nó


Good, cảm ơn bạn

Mình có tìm được 1 số nhà phân phối từ Trung Quốc nó báo giá 145-170$/cái
Đơn vị mua hộ báo giá cộng thêm 50 tệ phí chuyển tiền đối với đơn hàng từ 1.000 rmb trở xuống và 100rmb từ 1.000 rnb trở lên + phí ship 10$ vả tỷ giá 1rmb = 3.500vnđ

Có anh em nào bán, cho mình gạch 1 bộ nhé đang nôn nóng không chờ được

----------


## nhatson

cụ NAM terx có tích trữ thì phải

----------


## nhatson

> Giá nhập về bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ ? đang nhập mach4 và phần cứng kèm theo về thử , giá tầm 10 chai.


máy tính nó level khác roài, nhiều máy mà ngồi chép usb cắm rút là oải ah, pc base thì wifi share  :Smile: 
ấy con CNC công nghiệp giò em thấy cũng PC base hết roài

----------


## hoctap256

> Good, cảm ơn bạn
> 
> Mình có tìm được 1 số nhà phân phối từ Trung Quốc nó báo giá 145-170$/cái
> Đơn vị mua hộ báo giá cộng thêm 50 tệ phí chuyển tiền đối với đơn hàng từ 1.000 rmb trở xuống và 100rmb từ 1.000 rnb trở lên + phí ship 10$ vả tỷ giá 1rmb = 3.500vnđ
> 
> Có anh em nào bán, cho mình gạch 1 bộ nhé đang nôn nóng không chờ được


bác làm con va40 ngon lành đi rồi lên chi phí  em hóng cái ........e có con va50 kaka

----------


## minhhung999

> Mình thấy thông số từ nhà cung cấp, bộ điều khiển này tương đối đầy đủ
> bác nào đã sử dụng qua cho anh em chút nhận xét nhé


thông tin thêm về board bod controller này nhe các bác
- chip ARM9 (200MHZ (có forum tra ra 98MHz), ram 32MB, bộ nhớ 128MB (mình nhớ không lầm là Raspery pi sử con chip này, sau này phiên bản pi khác xài chip ARM cortext- A7)
- hỗ trợ FPGA
- hỗ trợ MPG
- xuất xung 500kHz
- hỗ trợ 4 trục
- hỗ trợ điều khiển quay spindle tối đa 24000 vòng
- Feedrate tối đa 12000 (mm/min)
- có thể cập nhật firmware mới nhe (Linux) mà.
-..... và nhiều tính khác
- Không hỗ trợ lệnh thay dao tự động nhe (M06).
ah quên. khi xuất file G-code chỉ chép vào usb là chiến thôi. board offline mà (ko cần xài máy tính)

----------


## minhhung999

> Giá nhập về bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ ? đang nhập mach4 và phần cứng kèm theo về thử , giá tầm 10 chai.


giá ở VN bán là 6tr6 hả gì đó anh Nam

----------


## terminaterx300

> cụ NAM terx có tích trữ thì phải


em có hàng sơ cua để test. demo với bảo hành thoai :v

----------


## maycncmini

Trên đây không ai có sáng mai chắc đặt 1 cái về thử

----------


## Khoa C3

Ôi trời em vừa quất 2 bộ về nghịch hồi tối.

----------


## Luyến

Phuchnd có 1 cái

----------


## minhhung999

mới lấy e DDCSV 1.1 này về, cắm điện 24v vào nghe cái bụp tưởng bị đứt cầu chì. ai ngờ tháo ra không có cầu chì mà thấy con xl2596s bị thủng 1 lỗ. các bác diễn đàn có bác nào có thể thay con xl2596s dc ko? giúp e với............... buồn ghê

----------


## Gamo

Ra Nhật Tảo kiếm con khác thay vào thui bác. Nó là con IC của China chuyên dùng cho nguồn. Mà tại sao con này ngủm ta?

----------

minhhung999

----------


## nhatson

còn phải check xem no -?? nữa, 
ở sì gòn thì TME có bán, LM2596s 
con này rất .. tinh thần dân tộc xài lk nội địa ko

http://www.tme.vn/Products.aspx?cateId=204

----------

minhhung999

----------


## hoctap256

> mới lấy e DDCSV 1.1 này về, cắm điện 24v vào nghe cái bụp tưởng bị đứt cầu chì. ai ngờ tháo ra không có cầu chì mà thấy con xl2596s bị thủng 1 lỗ. các bác diễn đàn có bác nào có thể thay con xl2596s dc ko? giúp e với............... buồn ghê


CỤ nhọ hơn em.... 
Em mua về chân M8/M9 M3/M5 M10/M11 bị tê liệt ko  đưa tín hiệu ra kaka.... chơi hàng khựa hên xui vãi cả ra kkk

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, thế còn tệ hơn Robot3t nữa

----------


## maycncmini

Mới đặt mua 2 cái, nghe anh em nói thấy nản quá

----------


## terminaterx300

> CỤ nhọ hơn em.... 
> Em mua về chân M8/M9 M3/M5 M10/M11 bị tê liệt ko  đưa tín hiệu ra kaka.... chơi hàng khựa hên xui vãi cả ra kkk


bách nhụt :v :Cool:

----------


## khangscc

Đồ khựa là bựa, con IC đó thay một nốt nhạc, còn việc còn lại là cả bài vọng cổ, thôi thì thay trước còn nổ nữa thì thay, im re thì đi nhậu xả xui  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Bác có cấp ngược nguồn không.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác có cấp ngược nguồn không.
> 
> Thanks.


dùng 4-5 con rồi, nói chung ko bị vấn đề gì, có 1 con duy nhất lỗi IC keyboard, liệt 1 hàng phím, xả ra thay IC mới vào dùng típ bình thường  :Cool:

----------

Gamo

----------


## ducduy9104

Chắc trước khi cắm nguồn quên cúng ông địa  :Wink:

----------


## minhhung999

> Bác có cấp ngược nguồn không.
> 
> Thanks.


Mình cấp đúng nguồn. Đo áp ra đúng 24v luôn. Cám ơn các bác đã share

----------


## Diyodira

> Ui giời, thế còn tệ hơn Robot3t nứa


Y bác chê robot3t chứ gì, không công bằng nha (-:

----------


## Gamo

Huhuhu... tui còn đang hận bọn Robot3t vụ cái BoB usb cùi mía. Hôm trước mới biết có lão còn hận bọn hắn vụ THC mua về rồi phải vứt nữa  :Wink:

----------


## thanhvp

Robot 3T cho kẹo cũng không dám lên đây nữa....!

----------


## khangscc

Robot 3T Bob như sịt, chạy lâu lâu hay bị enstop không hiểu gì luôn, nối mass, lọc nhiễu đủ kiểu vẫn y xì, đang chạy bấm cây khoan pin kế bên cũng bị enstop :Frown:

----------


## minhhung999

> Robot 3T Bob như sịt, chạy lâu lâu hay bị enstop không hiểu gì luôn, nối mass, lọc nhiễu đủ kiểu vẫn y xì, đang chạy bấm cây khoan pin kế bên cũng bị enstop


quá chính xác, đang chạy bức tranh dài 950mm mà nó dừng cả chục lần, mỗi lần dừng (estop) là bị delay làm sọc nhóc đường..... ức chế ghê

----------


## truongkiet

bob robot3t tệ như vậy sao

----------


## maycncmini

Từ máy chế đến máy công nghiệp gần chục tấn mình vẫn sử dụng đồ của robot3t. 
Có vài nhược điểm chịu khó cải tiến là ok thôi

Nhiễu đầu vào kể cả có opto, cho thêm con tụ gốm 104 xuống mas là ok, gần như tất cả các BOB lấy input mà không thêm tụ đều nhảy loạn hết cả lên
Driver thay thế vài con linh kiện xịn chịu áp, chịu dòng lớn hơn là ok ngay

----------

CKD, haignition

----------


## Gamo

> bob robot3t tệ như vậy sao


BoB LPT của Robot3T thì bình thường

----------


## Ga con

> Nhiễu đầu vào kể cả có opto, cho thêm con tụ gốm 104 xuống mas là ok, gần như tất cả các BOB lấy input mà không thêm tụ đều nhảy loạn hết cả lên


Chính xác.
Có điều nếu là ông sản xuất tốt thì ông ấy đã thêm tụ vào trước lúc bán ra, không đẩy cho ông khách hàng phải chế biến thêm. BOB ngày xưa em bán tụ đến 10uF kìa.

Bởi vậy, cùng 1 vấn đề nhiều người có đánh giá khác nhau.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Mình cũng nghĩ là thế, vụ độ lại thêm tụ với dân điện tử rất dễ dàng nhưng với khách hàng thường thì họ ko biết, mà bình thường cũng chẳng ai hơi đâu mà ngồi mò. Mình cũng muốn ủng hộ hàng VN nhưng vụ BoB usb mình hơi thất vọng.

----------


## CKD

> Nhiễu đầu vào kể cả có opto, cho thêm con tụ gốm 104 xuống mas là ok, gần như tất cả các BOB lấy input mà không thêm tụ đều nhảy loạn hết cả lên
> Driver thay thế vài con linh kiện xịn chịu áp, chịu dòng lớn hơn là ok ngay





> Chính xác.
> Có điều nếu là ông sản xuất tốt thì ông ấy đã thêm tụ vào trước lúc bán ra, không đẩy cho ông khách hàng phải chế biến thêm. BOB ngày xưa em bán tụ đến 10uF kìa.


Đồng ý với 2 bác, cả về cách khắc phục & quan điểm.
Trên tinh thần ủng hộ sản phẩm việt, mình muốn hướng đến các đơn vị làm sản phẩm trong nước. Nhưng tình hình thiếu sự cầu toàn & chăm sóc khách hàng tốt nên dẫn đến viễn cảnh là dùng xong không muốn dùng tiếp.

Việc lọc nhiễu, dùng linh kiện đủ chất lượng v.v... người làm sản phẩm phải để ý đến chứ không thể đủn cho khách hàng. Có rất nhiều bác, có thể lắp & đấu nối để làm CNC, nhưng có mấy ai hiểu sâu đến mức biết mình phải làm gì & làm thế nào nếu các sản phẩm không đủ chất lượng sử dụng.
Kế đến là các tài liệu kèm theo, mình tiếp xúc với sản phẩm của vài đơn vị.
- Hoặc là không có tí tài liệu nào kèm theo.
- Hoặc là tài liệu & sản phẩm có sự sai lệch.
Muốn dùng phải đoán già đoán non. Chưa nói là có thể gây hư hỏng thiết bị nếu chẵng may đối nối sai.

Hy vọng là các đơn vị làm sản phẩm dành thời gian theo dõi các phản hồi từ người dùng, cải tiến sản phẩm để có thể tốt & bền hơn.

----------

haignition, maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

Mới nhận được em DDCSV1.1  3 axis của bác Nam ở Nha Trang share lại
Nó nhỏ hơn tưởng tượng
Cảm ơn bác nhé để em test xong sẽ phản hồi lại bác

----------


## vanlam1102

> Huhuhu... tui còn đang hận bọn Robot3t vụ cái BoB usb cùi mía. Hôm trước mới biết có lão còn hận bọn hắn vụ THC mua về rồi phải vứt nữa


Bên robot3t lần đầu em mua 5 cái BOB Mach3 về dùng thử, kết quả vứt cả 5 cái, chạy được nhưng nhiễu tùm lum, giờ bảo hành cũng phiền lên em cũng chẳng bàn tới.

----------

Gamo

----------


## vanlam1102

xin phép chủ thớt cho em thêm chủ đề ở đây nhé.
em tính mua bộ này, PM85A. hình như chạy phần mềm Ncstudio V10.
bác nào có kinh nghiệm xin chỉ giúp với. hjhj. em đọc data thì thấy có hồi tiếp Encoder vể card.
cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## khangscc

Tình hình đã chọc ngoái cái mạch và thay con LM2596 5.0 cho cụ hùng mà kiểm tra lại thì thấy trên board có mấy con chổ đánh dấu màu đỏ bị cháy vàng hết, đo thử chập hết các chân, Mã hình hư là 8Q:06 là con gì vậy mấy bác, bác nào chuyên môn giúp cụ hùng với.  :Big Grin:  Em bó tay rồi, đo thử tại tụ lọc đường nguồn 5V có 1.29v, IC 2596 quá nóng

----------

minhhung999

----------


## CKD

Nếu hiện tại không còn đường cứu thì cách của mình thế này.
1. Dùng máy khì bốc mấy con 5 chân ấy lên. Sau đó test lại phần nguồn. Nếu lên nguồn ok, đủ áp 5V, dòng bé... thì đóng lần lượt từng con vào. Đóng xong con nào thì check nguồn để khoanh vùng.
2. Nếu xác định đúng con ấy gây ngắn mạch thì phải làm nhiều việc hơn, việc đầu tiên là check tìm nguyên nhân, có thể chổ nào đó nó bị ngắn mạch. Thường là trở sai trị số, hoặc tụ bị thủng (ngắn mạch)

Mình cũng dính vài chấu hàng china mua về đã tịt, dù nó bảo đã test. Chịu đổi hàng mới nhưng.. đổi đi đổi về oải quá nên xem như hy sinh luôn cho khoẻ.

----------

khangscc

----------


## nhatson

mấy con khoanh đỏ cũng là con nguồn xung

----------

minhhung999

----------


## khangscc

> Nếu hiện tại không còn đường cứu thì cách của mình thế này.
> 1. Dùng máy khì bốc mấy con 5 chân ấy lên. Sau đó test lại phần nguồn. Nếu lên nguồn ok, đủ áp 5V, dòng bé... thì đóng lần lượt từng con vào. Đóng xong con nào thì check nguồn để khoanh vùng.
> 2. Nếu xác định đúng con ấy gây ngắn mạch thì phải làm nhiều việc hơn, việc đầu tiên là check tìm nguyên nhân, có thể chổ nào đó nó bị ngắn mạch. Thường là trở sai trị số, hoặc tụ bị thủng (ngắn mạch)
> 
> Mình cũng dính vài chấu hàng china mua về đã tịt, dù nó bảo đã test. Chịu đổi hàng mới nhưng.. đổi đi đổi về oải quá nên xem như hy sinh luôn cho khoẻ.


Em cũng nhận định như vậy, đã đo mấy con tụ nguồn thấy ổn, đo thử mấy con diode xung quanh 2596 thấy ổn, hiện tại tải 5v bị chập chổ nào đó vì đo thấy có 1.2 ôm, từ từ vọc tiếp thôi, bác nào die board này bán rẻ để em lấy mấy con 5 chân thay vào thử  :Big Grin:  bó tay không hiểu mấy con 5 chân đó là gì mà nó nối với 4 con trở công suất 2r2 nhỉ

----------


## khangscc

> mấy con khoanh đỏ cũng là con nguồn xung


Anh biết nó có ở đâu không để em tìm mà thay vào, 5 chân mà lk dán thì bó tay biết nó là cái quái gì, MOS chăng

----------

minhhung999

----------


## Tuanlm

> Tình hình đã chọc ngoái cái mạch và thay con LM2596 5.0 cho cụ hùng mà kiểm tra lại thì thấy trên board có mấy con chổ đánh dấu màu đỏ bị cháy vàng hết, đo thử chập hết các chân, Mã hình hư là 8Q:06 là con gì vậy mấy bác, bác nào chuyên môn giúp cụ hùng với.  Em bó tay rồi, đo thử tại tụ lọc đường nguồn 5V có 1.29v, IC 2596 quá nóng


Trên hình thấy mấy em đó nối với các cuộn cảm L nên suy ra, mấy em đó chỉ là FET thôi. Bác ra Thiên Minh mua mấy em về đóng vô. Fet cháy thì có thể do tụ lọc hoặc diode xung ngõ ra  có vấn đề nên giết lầm hơn bỏ sót, bác quất thay hết cho chắc.

----------

khangscc, minhhung999

----------


## khangscc

tme không thấy loại fet nào 5 chân rồi bác ui, có ai biết chỉ em với  :Frown: 
Nó phải giống con này không mấy bác
http://www.dientu4u.com/product/1050...-SOT-89-5.html

----------

minhhung999

----------


## nhatson

có mark code trên chân IC cụ chek xem code nó là gì?

----------

minhhung999

----------


## khangscc

> có mark code trên chân IC cụ chek xem code nó là gì?


Dạ nó không rõ lắm, hình như là BQ:06 thì phải, em đã nhổ lên hết và nguồn vẫn không lên được 5v, chỉ được 3v3 tại chân uot của 2596-5.0
sờ con ic dưới chử DDCNCP nó nóng lắm ạ, em nghĩ nó hết phuơng cứu chữa rồi :Frown:

----------

minhhung999

----------


## Tuanlm

> tme không thấy loại fet nào 5 chân rồi bác ui, có ai biết chỉ em với 
> Nó phải giống con này không mấy bác
> http://www.dientu4u.com/product/1050...-SOT-89-5.html


Mấy con này nếu không mua được, bác xem trên ổ cứng cũ hoặc mạch nguồn camera. Mấy con này thường là Mosfet tích hợp dao động dùng trong các mạch nguồn. Số thì mình quên mất do lâu ngày không đụng tới.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Dạ nó không rõ lắm, hình như là BQ:06 thì phải, em đã nhổ lên hết và nguồn vẫn không lên được 5v, chỉ được 3v3 tại chân uot của 2596-5.0
> sờ con ic dưới chử DDCNCP nó nóng lắm ạ, em nghĩ nó hết phuơng cứu chữa rồi


Sơ đồ chân, bác tham khảo để kiểm tra nhé

----------

khangscc, minhhung999

----------


## nhatson

sot23-5 mảk BQ em nghĩ con này
http://www.richtek.com/assets/produc.../DS8059-05.pdf

----------

khangscc, minhhung999, Tuanlm

----------


## khangscc

Cảm ơn các cụ, để em tìm mua thử xem thế nào, thiệt là khổ quá đi, mở nắp board ra thì bên trong nó chêm màn hình bằng mấy cục mica cưa tay nhìn thấy gớm, để rãnh em up hình cho mấy cụ xem, đúng là đồ khựa là nhìn bựa  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhhung999

Ko biết nói gì hơn Cám ơn các bác nhiều. Có khi nào a e có ghé Trà Vinh ghé e chơi nhe. Tks all

----------


## secondhand

> sờ con ic dưới chử DDCNCP nó nóng lắm ạ, em nghĩ nó hết phuơng cứu chữa rồi


Sửa dùm mà, banh bỏ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
IC nóng lắm tức nó ... tèo ròi

----------


## khangscc

> Sửa dùm mà, banh bỏ  
> IC nóng lắm tức nó ... tèo ròi


He he, nó có bệnh gì đó nên ic nguồn mới tèo, em nghĩ nó bị chập đâu đó mà nhà sx không có khâu check xuất xưởng. Tìm mãi ko thấy tem pas 1 pas 2 nào, cái miếng dán cái loa ghi tháo ra sao khi vệ sinh mà nó còn không tháo nữa thì em nghĩ khâu xuất xưởng không có kiểm tra

----------


## nhatson

> He he, nó có bệnh gì đó nên ic nguồn mới tèo, em nghĩ nó bị chập đâu đó mà nhà sx không có khâu check xuất xưởng. Tìm mãi ko thấy tem pas 1 pas 2 nào, cái miếng dán cái loa ghi tháo ra sao khi vệ sinh mà nó còn không tháo nữa thì em nghĩ khâu xuất xưởng không có kiểm tra


miếng dán loa ko phải tháo cụ ah, em nghĩ là có test
hàng USA mấy con transitor công suát hàn xxong ko cắt chân luôn kìa

----------


## khangscc

Các cụ cho ý kiến xem nó kê board bằng cái miếng mica này là hàng như thế nào ợ  :Wink:  liệu có phải hàng loại rồi dựng lại bán không nhỉ, em nghĩ tối thiểu nó phải có một trong 2 tem kiểm tra là kiểm tra lắp ráp và kiểm tra test xuất xưởng chứ nhỉ

----------


## CKD

Quan điểm riêng và rất rỏ ràng là tiền nào của nấy thôi.
Đơn giản là có vài hiệu khác, hình như là ADVtech thì phải, chức năng tương đương mà giá thì gấp mấy lần.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Nguyên nhân:
1: bác chủ đánh chập đầu ra p/d với gnd hoặc +5v. làm con 5 chân chết--> chập nguồn 5v làm ic nguồn 24-->3.3v 
chết. (nguồn 5v nó lấy ở 1 bộ chuyển đổi khác DC-DC trên bob)
2: con ic nguồn chết dẫn đến điện áp 24v xông thẳng vào cpu làm cho cpu chết và con ic 5 chân đó chết luôn. theo sơ đồ bác Tuấn gởi lên thì con 5 chân đó là opam nó dùng để khuyết đại áp từ cpu xuất ra 3.3v vào con ic đó nó nâng lên 5v chứ ko phải fet đâu ah.

ý kiến: đăng mua board xác hi vọng có bác nào hư phần khác nhưng cpu còn sống mua về thay đồ mình qua cái bob đó thôi.
bác Khangscc đo ra 3.3v là bác thay con ic nguồn ok rôi đó.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Các cụ cho ý kiến xem nó kê board bằng cái miếng mica này là hàng như thế nào ợ  liệu có phải hàng loại rồi dựng lại bán không nhỉ, em nghĩ tối thiểu nó phải có một trong 2 tem kiểm tra là kiểm tra lắp ráp và kiểm tra test xuất xưởng chứ nhỉ


Trung quốc đa số hàng xuất sang các nước bèo như VN nó sản xuất từ các nhà máy gia đình hoặc hợp tác xã các gia đình nên khâu QC đơn giản không tem tiếc gì đâu

----------


## khangscc

Hê hê em có chập gì đâu, bác minhhung999 găm điện làm bóc khói, theo lời bác ấy thì đo đạc kỹ nguồn vào rồi mới bật, cái nguồn cấp là nguồn xịn nữa, đến khi em nhận thay dùm 2596 5.0 thì các con 5 chân đều cháy hết, ít nhất còn 2 con chưa nổ nhưng đo là chập chân hết. Tóm gọn là có lẽ do nguồn cấp nổ ổn áp 5v gây chập 5v vào 24v đưa thẳng áp ra các cấp phía sau, mà các cấp phía sau thì toàn là hệ điều khiển nên rất nhạy cảm --> chết. Tóm: hết thuốc trừ khi bác nào có bộ giống vậy hư thì trao đổi thì mai ra. Cảm ơn các bác :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Trung quốc đa số hàng xuất sang các nước bèo như VN nó sản xuất từ các nhà máy gia đình hoặc hợp tác xã các gia đình nên khâu QC đơn giản không tem tiếc gì đâu


cài này em nghĩ nhập về, negative feedback người bán bên kia được mờ

----------


## minhhung999

Bác nào dùng board ddcsv 1.1 này rồi cho e hỏi tý.
1. Làm sao copy và past file dc. Chép từ usb vào board. (Đã chọn file. Nhấn FRO và vào folder khác nhấn 2nd) mà vẫ ko chép dc
2. Khi cúp điện board vẫn nhớ tọa độ khi có điện và làm sao chạy tiếp.
Tks các bác

----------


## maycncmini

Mình gặp một số khó khăn khi sử dụng bộ điều khiển DDCSV1.1 nhờ các bạn tư vấn :

- Vấn đề với G54-59... ok
- Khi set H chỉ chạy đúng khi nhập giá trị tương đối (dòng hiển thị số lớn) nhập tọa độ máy (dòng số nhỏ) chạy không đúng
- Khi chạy kết thúc chương trình về home bằng tay chạy tiếp  -> ok nếu để về home bằng gcode (G28) và nhấn Start chạy tiếp sẽ chạy sai chiều sâu từ 0.3-0.5mm

----------


## elkun24

> Mình thấy thông số từ nhà cung cấp, bộ điều khiển này tương đối đầy đủ
> bác nào đã sử dụng qua cho anh em chút nhận xét nhé
> 
> Đính kèm 33454


Như hình thì cái bộ điều khiển này ko có bàn phím ạ ? Vậy việc lập trình trực tiếp thì làm thế nào bác ?

----------


## elkun24

> E thích nó ở điểm không liên quan tới  máy tính > không còn lo virut , hỏng ổ cứng, lỗi main , chết nguồn. 
> hỗ trợ MPG. ( có cảm giác công nghiệp ) 
> hỗ trợ 4x   xyza hoặc xyzb 
> phát xung nhanh hơn mach3 
> nhược điểm là  hỗ trợ Gcode cơ bản 1 số lệnh M không nhận , 
> không hỗ trợ edit file trực tiếp, 
> ko có  nút chỉnh F và S ngay  mà phải qua nhiều thao tác mới  điều chỉnh được
> mô phỏng chỉ để làm cảnh sử dụng không hiệu quả. 
>  Kết luận .... 
> nếu bỏ  hỗ trợ mpg và 4x thì thua hẳn Ncstudio v5 thần thánh ,


E thấy bác có ghi phát xung nhanh hơn Mach3. Có cơ sở gì ko bác ?

----------


## CKD

> E thấy bác có ghi phát xung nhanh hơn Mach3. Có cơ sở gì ko bác ?


Tài liệu của nó ghi như thế thì tin như thế, cơ sở gì là thế nào?

----------


## Ga con

Nó phát xung nhanh thật nhưng làm ngược đời.
- Ngõ ra phát xung 500kHz mà ra đơn cực. Nếu để nguyên bản chạy cỡ 200kHz nhiễu không xài nổi. Đi dây kẹp mass từng cặp chắc tạm ổn tới trên dưới 200kHz.

- Ngõ vào MPG tốc độ thấp lè tè lại là vi sai. Cái này không cần thiết.

Muốn test nó phát nhanh tới đâu thì cứ thử xem là biết liền thôi. Còn vấn đề ở chỗ đi dây và mức điện áp thì tùy người làm có khắc phục được hay không. Thêm cái mạch chuyển qua vi sai có thể cải thiện.

Con này có vấn đề gì đó với mấy lệnh set tọa độ. Mình xài G28 nó pan mấy phát rồi giờ ớn lắm, bỏ luôn G28, mà thấy bỏ rồi càng khỏe, kaka.

Thanks.

----------

elkun24

----------


## Gamo

> Nó phát xung nhanh thật nhưng làm ngược đời.
> - Ngõ ra phát xung 500kHz mà ra đơn cực. Nếu để nguyên bản chạy cỡ 200kHz nhiễu không xài nổi. Đi dây kẹp mass từng cặp chắc tạm ổn tới trên dưới 200kHz.


Ui, ý Gà Con là nó ko phát được xung nghịch đảo, thằng này dương thằng kia âm, để chống nhiễu hả?

----------


## nhatson

> Ui, ý Gà Con là nó ko phát được xung nghịch đảo, thằng này dương thằng kia âm, để chống nhiễu hả?


có thằng nào phát được nếu mình ko thêm con ic line drive cho nó, thấy cần thí làm thêm cái bob có line drive day từ controller ra đó ngắn nhất có thể

----------


## CKD

Đồ, siêu rẻ mà đòi hỏi cao quá là sao các bác?

----------

Diyodira

----------


## maycncmini

Bộ này ức chế quá, chạy lại Mach3 cho dễ sử dụng

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nó phát xung nhanh thật nhưng làm ngược đời.
> - Ngõ ra phát xung 500kHz mà ra đơn cực. Nếu để nguyên bản chạy cỡ 200kHz nhiễu không xài nổi. Đi dây kẹp mass từng cặp chắc tạm ổn tới trên dưới 200kHz.
> 
> - Ngõ vào MPG tốc độ thấp lè tè lại là vi sai. Cái này không cần thiết.
> 
> Muốn test nó phát nhanh tới đâu thì cứ thử xem là biết liền thôi. Còn vấn đề ở chỗ đi dây và mức điện áp thì tùy người làm có khắc phục được hay không. Thêm cái mạch chuyển qua vi sai có thể cải thiện.
> 
> Con này có vấn đề gì đó với mấy lệnh set tọa độ. Mình xài G28 nó pan mấy phát rồi giờ ớn lắm, bỏ luôn G28, mà thấy bỏ rồi càng khỏe, kaka.
> 
> Thanks.


G28 mình đã bỏ từ lâu :v kaka

----------


## elkun24

> Tài liệu của nó ghi như thế thì tin như thế, cơ sở gì là thế nào?


Vâng. Thì ý e hỏi là như thế. Nếu ko có tài liệu thì phải đo thôi  :Big Grin:  Cơ mà tài liệu trung quốc e ko tin lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Vâng. Thì ý e hỏi là như thế. Nếu ko có tài liệu thì phải đo thôi  Cơ mà tài liệu trung quốc e ko tin lắm


Thiết bị đầu cuối đáp ứng tốt trên 200kHz trong giới cũng không nhiều đâu, nên nó kê khai vài trăm kha thì cũng không bận tâm lắm.
Còn phát tầm 200kHz đổ lại thì nhiều thắng làm được từ lâu nên cũng không có gù phải xoắn cả ạ.

Với lại, như bác Ga Con đã nói, tần số cao nó nhiều vấn đề lắm, DIY chẵng mấy khi chơi tới đâu. Nên không lo.

----------

elkun24

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thiết bị đầu cuối đáp ứng tốt trên 200kHz trong giới cũng không nhiều đâu, nên nó kê khai vài trăm kha thì cũng không bận tâm lắm.
> Còn phát tầm 200kHz đổ lại thì nhiều thắng làm được từ lâu nên cũng không có gù phải xoắn cả ạ.
> 
> Với lại, như bác Ga Con đã nói, tần số cao nó nhiều vấn đề lắm, DIY chẵng mấy khi chơi tới đâu. Nên không lo.


với 200kHz là dư giả chơi oài, F12000 với 0.001 rùi còn gì. còn đồ gỗ thì gấp 10 lần nữa vẫn ổn. anh em chạy NC dc khoảng 50kHz chứ mấy

----------


## hoctap256

người ta đang nói G28 kìa kaka

----------


## CKD

> người ta đang nói G28 kìa kaka


Tại sao phải dùng G28 nhể?
Trước chạy Fanuc thì có chơi G28 kết hợp với G92 để offset phôi, lý do là máy hết pin nên tọa độ offset nó không lưu được. Lúc ấy thấy G28 & G92 thật là khó hiểu.
Sau này chơi mach3 rồi vài controller khác thì sửa post bỏ luôn cái G28 vì thấy nó chẵng dùng để làm gì?

----------


## terminaterx300

> người ta đang nói G28 kìa kaka


ờ, kaka, chạy bình thường mà mài, cần gì G28 nhờ. mài cũng đang chạy thì phải, ko dùng G28 có chết bố con thằng nào đâu nhờ

----------


## hoctap256

G28 roài sao lại quay lại G92 làm chi nhể 

em cứ bật máy về gốc rồi G54 phang luôn sao lại  dùng G92 vậy ta ?

----------


## terminaterx300

> G28 roài sao lại quay lại G92 làm chi nhể 
> 
> em cứ bật máy về gốc rồi G54 phang luôn sao lại  dùng G92 vậy ta ?


tao đâu có dùng G92 làm gì đâu mài :v

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Tại sao phải dùng G28 nhể?
> Trước chạy Fanuc thì có chơi G28 kết hợp với G92 để offset phôi, lý do là máy hết pin nên tọa độ offset nó không lưu được. Lúc ấy thấy G28 & G92 thật là khó hiểu.
> Sau này chơi mach3 rồi vài controller khác thì sửa post bỏ luôn cái G28 vì thấy nó chẵng dùng để làm gì?


Chắc cụ chơi MTC chứ chơi ATC hay APC ma ko có g28 thif chẳng biết làm sao

----------


## Ga con

Không có G28 cũng bất tiện lắm, nhất là mấy cái macro, vòng lặp.

Mà con này G28 có khi em set chưa đúng thôi. Gọi G28 nó pan ngang gãy dao mấy lần. Có lần khác gọi thì nó đâm xuống bàn rồi, ớn quá nên từ mặt luôn, dịch ra không tick ô G28 cho khỏe.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Bác nào giúp em hiểu cái cần thiết phải dùng G28 với ạ.
Em có dùng nhiều post, xuất ATC cũng chẵng hiểu rỏ lý do tại sao phải có G28?.

Mà post của solidcam chứ không phải của artCam đâu ạ.

Em chỉ hiểu G28 là chạy về điểm origin thôi. Nó chẵng phải là reference home.
Hồi mới biết cnc, em dùng fanuc cổ, dùng G28 để về origin rồi dùng G92 để offset lại toạ độ phôi.
Sau đó em dùng với một số máy khác, có offset lưu ok thì em cứ phang theo G54,55,56... quên hẵn cái vụ G28.
Khi có việc phải về origin thì 1 số máy có G53, một số không có thì bất đắt đi em lại dùng G28.

Bác nào hiểu rỏ hơn, có thể giúp em thông não tại sao G28 quan trọng và không thể thay thế hỡi lệnh khác? Tại sao phải về origin?

----------


## maycncmini

Vấn đề G28 với DDCSV1.1 sau một thời gian vọc thì nó không có nhiều tác dụng
- G28 nếu đụng công tắc home reset lại các giá trị XYZ 0.0.0  để G54-59... hoặc H làm tham chiếu thì mới có tác dụng (Mach3 có hỗ trợ)
- G28 của DDCSV1.1 nó lấy điểm Home khi về home bằng tay làm tham chiếu, tự nó không xác lập được điểm home nên khi máy chạy sai vị trí nó có thể không đá công tắc home hoặc chạy lố công tắc home

----------


## hanasimitai

Các chiên da mà không biết G28 à?

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Các chiên da mà không biết G28 à?


Bác biết thì post 1 bài cho anh em học ké xem sao

----------


## CKD

> Bác biết thì post 1 bài cho anh em học ké xem sao


Trước giờ chưa thấy bác ấy bật mí điều gì, nên bác đừng kỳ vọng.

----------


## Tuancoi

Bài này sao lại dừng nữa chừng vậy nè...? Em xin được sự hỗ trợ của các bác đã dùng loại controller này, tình hình là em có mua loại ddcsv 2.1 loại điều khiển 3 trục. Em đang bí cái chổ đấu dây từ controller qua biến tần để điều khiển tần số , xin được các ae chỉ giáo

----------


## Tuancoi

Bài này sao lại dừng nữa chừng vậy nè...? Em xin được sự hỗ trợ của các bác đã dùng loại controller này, tình hình là em có mua loại ddcsv 2.1 loại điều khiển 3 trục. Em đang bí cái chổ đấu dây từ controller qua biến tần để điều khiển tần số , xin được các ae chỉ giáo

----------


## hieu_potter

Em dùng con này khá nhiều rồi. Làm chuyện phức tạp thì em không biết thế nào, chứ đơn giản kiểu điều khiển 3 trục thì khá ok. Được cái hay là k mất tọa độ nếu mất điện hoặc estop. Chỉ dở cái là nó k hiểu lệnh G04.
Còn điều khiển biến tần thì bác đấu chung chân GND của em nó với chân COM của biến tần, chân VSO vào chân input điện áp của biến tần là đc.

----------


## anhcos

Bác thử đổi G4 P thành G4 X xem thử đuợc không?

----------


## sieunhim

> Em dùng con này khá nhiều rồi. Làm chuyện phức tạp thì em không biết thế nào, chứ đơn giản kiểu điều khiển 3 trục thì khá ok. Được cái hay là k mất tọa độ nếu mất điện hoặc estop. Chỉ dở cái là nó k hiểu lệnh G04.
> Còn điều khiển biến tần thì bác đấu chung chân GND của em nó với chân COM của biến tần, chân VSO vào chân input điện áp của biến tần là đc.


bản 2.1 e nhớ là có hỗ trợ G04 mà ta

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình đấu y như bạn rùi, nhưng cái chân VSO nó ra từ 10 V đến 17 V luôn, spindle cứ quay 24000rpm mãi.... Ngoài ra 2 con servo 758 nó bị có lỗi chạy cứ tiến tới, z thì cứ tiến lên,,,, thay controller rùi mà vẫn bị nhờ các chuyên gia tư vấn giúp...

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mình đấu y như bạn rùi, nhưng cái chân VSO nó ra từ 10 V đến 17 V luôn, spindle cứ quay 24000rpm mãi.... Ngoài ra 2 con servo 758 nó bị có lỗi chạy cứ tiến tới, z thì cứ tiến lên,,,, thay controller rùi mà vẫn bị nhờ các chuyên gia tư vấn giúp...


Sau khi khắc phục được cái lỗi méo hình... tưởng đó bộ điều khiển , nhưng ko phải là do 2 con servo setup chưa đúng. Nay lại bị thêm 1 lỗi là khi suất bằng maxtercam ra lệnh g2, g3 thì em nó chạy sai hình sai toạ độ kiểu này... Chạy 1 đường tròn  ăn xuấn 5 ly chia làm 5 lần mỗi lần 1 ly thì mỗi lần nó ăn xuống nó chạy 1 cái hình tròn ở chổ khác nhau


Trên hình là chạy đc 3 vòng tròn thì cho dừng lại. Lỗi như vậy có bác nài đã gặp xin chỉ giúp. Xin hậu tạ

----------


## Tuancoi

Sau 1 đêm vắt não lấy chất xám mình đã xử lý được lỗi. Xin cảm ơn sự hỗ trợ nhiệt tình của 3 bác CDK, tuanlm và máy cnc mini . Nguyên nhân tất cả là do cài đặt chưa đúng.  Chứ ko phải do em nó .... Thanks

----------


## nhtrung

Mình thấy trên này bán có 5.1tr à. Anh em xem hốt sớm không hết hàng.
https://tktech.vn/bo-dieu-khien-cnc-ddcsv1-1/

----------

